# Getting my GSD and Corgi to get along seems impossible



## AnikasMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I have 3 dogs Tank and Anika are brother and sister GSDs, and Stumpy is my 4 year old corgi. When the shepherds were pups the corgi would try to herd them and that involved him mouthing them.We worked with Stumpy to not do this but I seriously think he has ADD because he can not pay attention. As they grew, Stumpy tried to do this and before I could stop it Tank was all over Stumpy pissed off. That seems to have set the tone. I right now can not have all 3 dogs out together. Anika gets along with everyone but I really have to watch my boys. If you have Tank out and Stumpy is in from his walk Tank tries to stand over him to play but Stumpy takes it as a threat and that ticks Tank off and all **** breaks loose.

I have been trying to work with the boys in short intervals, usually having them out 40 min at a time together. I watch them very closely and divert any behavior that can lead to an issue. It seems like it stems with play style, Tank wants to play and Stumpy is vocal and Tank views it like a challenge. Tank has a big bark and he will try to bark down the corgi which ticks the corgi off and starts issues. Things can go really bad when I add Anika to the mix, she is a very vocal dog. She squeaks and chirps and when this happens and all 3 dogs are out Tank rushes in to protect his sister even though nothing is going wrong.

All my dogs are crate trained but I do not believe in them spending excessive time in a crate, they sleep there and go in them when we are gone or while I am cleaning so they do not get into anything. 

I have thought about rehoming my corgi for his safety but I feel he is the oldest so why should his life be uprooted for Tank, and I will not rehome Tank because I will not separate him from his sister (they do not do well apart). I also feel before I made a decision to rehome any of the dogs I need to exhaust all options. 

Can anyone offer any suggestions?:help:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have pens so the dogs take turns...house, crates, outdoor pens, large yard rotation. Sometimes, with multiple dogs it is the easiest way to avoid vet bills. Dogs do not require unlimited time all together to have a good life. I had a BC who always made a pest of herself with the GSDs. Some tolerated her and others would not.

It is your household though, so it is up to you as to how it is configured.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an older Golden who is the aggressor. For nearly three years my GSD and Golden got along fine. No problems. Then one day it was all over. I now have to keep them seperate. Nobody gets re-homed. I crate, house, kennel, yard, dog run...rinse and repeat. 

Takes a bit of more work on my part, but I made the commitment to the dogs when I brought them into my home.


----------



## AnikasMom (Jun 19, 2012)

I agree Lilie, when we got all the dogs I believe it is a life time commitment. Currently since we rent I can not pen anyone in the yard and we have some crazy rules to follow but what we have done is made the deck so no one can escape and on nice days, the corgi loves to just lay out there and watch everything. So that is helping, with my little guy being out more. 

The one thing I forgot to add is that this behavior of Tank's ONLY happens in the house, outside at the dog park Tank is very watchful to make sure no one hurts his brother (he and Anika have been known to bark away another dog that is messing with Stumpy), and in the car they snuggle up together and sleep.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a household with 8 dogs and have to rotate everyone in groups due to age or temperament. It is more work, but we have not had a fight in 13 months. Baby gates are a great help and prevent a lot of crating for me.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Don't take this the wrong way. Please take a moment to consider the concept. When it comes to issues with dogs one needs to ask oneself if they love the dog or if they love loving the dog. I have found those two different approaches in owners. If one loves the dog, they make the arrangements for safety and crate or confine appropriately. If they love loving the dog, they often say things about being opposed to crating, confining, rotating etc. I am not trying to be argumentative, but am trying to shed light on the mindsets that can come into play in such situations.


----------



## AnikasMom (Jun 19, 2012)

Samba said:


> Don't take this the wrong way. Please take a moment to consider the concept. When it comes to issues with dogs one needs to ask oneself if they love the dog or if they love loving the dog. I have found those two different approaches in owners. If one loves the dog, they make the arrangements for safety and crate or confine appropriately. If they love loving the dog, they often say things about being opposed to crating, confining, rotating etc. I am not trying to be argumentative, but am trying to shed light on the mindsets that can come into play in such situations.



I completely understand what you are saying and safety for my Stumpy is my main concern as well as his quality of life and overall happiness. A 50 lb corgi against 110 lb shepherd is not an even match, and Tank could do some serious damage. I personally do not believe in excessive crating and right now, like on a day like today where it is 100 out Stumpy can not be on the deck so everyone gets set time out and back in then go for the next one. Again this is my person belief, but I did not get the dogs to live in a crate, and there are days when I look at my Stumpy and just want to cry because he is stuck in there and all he wants to do is cuddle, that is not the life I want him to have. 

I recently spoke to a family member about us considering placement for the corgi because I feared he could get seriously hurt and the response was if you do that I will never forgive you. I love him and want what is best for him and I can see him out side in a fenced yard enjoying his life more.

Sorry for the rant....but we have decided to get a behaviorist in to try and figure this all out. We are also trying to purchase a home (land is a must) but this all takes time. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

AnikasMom said:


> Sorry for the rant....but we have decided to get a behaviorist in to try and figure this all out. We are also trying to purchase a home (land is a must) but this all takes time. Wish me luck!!


That is great on the behaviorist! 

Know what you mean about it taking time. It took me a few years to find a suitable home. First it was just my little dog that I wanted a normal yard size for when I was living in a town home. After I got the GS, I increased the yard size requirement. Due to that increase, it further slowed down the buying process and I had to look further away from where I wanted to live so I can afford it.


----------

